# Possible Player no one has thought of.



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I was thinking that with all the players being tossed around as people to pick in the expansion draft was that if the Bobcats wanted to compete for a playoff spot imediatly then Mr. Johnson would fly to LA and talk to Kobe Bryant about signing for a backloaded deal after he gets out of LA and to truely take a team of his own. Kobe has all the money in the world and the rings if only he could be persuaded to sign for a smaller price or one that loads the expensive years of his contract in the years after the special cap. He has said he wants his own team not Shaqs team so what a better place than with the brand new team.
Even though he wouldn't play in Charolette when drafted maybe he has matured.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Kobe doesn't want to lose, though, and they would for a couple years. Wherever he goes, he wants to win, probably more than being the star of the team.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I know Kobe doesn't want to lose, I just thought he was one player who never gets mentioned as a possibility. It doesn't matter though he will remain a Laker anyway.


----------

